# PrimeABGB shipping



## slashragnarok (Apr 8, 2011)

Guys I'm confused about shipping charges at Primeabgb. When I go to checkout, there are two options, one is free shipping the other has some amount mentioned. At first I was ordering a thermal compound and so I thought maybe such a small item had free shipping but even when I chose a cabinet, the free shipping option was there. I don't want them to show free shipping and then charge me extra. Can anyone explain?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 8, 2011)

Have you called them directly..?? its better to call them and ask abt the issue..


----------



## noob (Apr 8, 2011)

they are having offer till 15. anything you order before 15 will have free shipping. check the home page


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 8, 2011)

Has anyone bought anything big(cpu, mobo, gfc card etc.) from online stores like smcinternational.in & theitdepot.com ??? 

How is there service ?? 
How many days they take to ship products ?? 
By which courier company do they send the products ??? 


I havent ever bought anything online ... Thats why I am apprehensive about it ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^

yup, i bought my entire system (See my config) from theitwares.com and it was delivered to my home by DTDC courier within 1-2days, as the payment was made by depositing case into the company's account, 

So no confusion about it.. 

recently (today, 8th April, 2011) i made a cash deposit of Rs. 28.5K for my MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC gpu..  and hv smsed my address details as well as confirmed with the concerned person wether the amount was transferred and reflected to his company's account or no.. and he said yes.. and i'll be getting my shipment in 2-3days time, prolly by Monday..  by DTDC.. 

Also, the shops that u mentioned are Reputed so u can shop with them w'out any hassels.. or doubts... jus call them and confirm with them that the money deposited by u has been reflected in their accounts (i mean in their company's account) or no... 

*Note*: Always ask for the Company's account details while transferrin8g money to buy ur products and NOT a company person's (Employee) account details, so that (if in case of any misunderstanding) u can be sure of ur deal and transactions..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ Do the courier guys handle the products properly ??? 
I mean after all its electronic material yaar ... 

And yes ... Congrats on the 580 .. please post pics of the monster !!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 9, 2011)

^^

well, the seller (The shop ppl) pack it really well and i knw and i totally agree tat even i feel like slapping those courier guys wen i see my +28-30K hardware being thrown like a pack of newspaper.. chamm-maaat dene ka mann karta hain... ch@m@yl@.. lol... oops 

But listen buddy.. jus tell the shop guys to pack it really well, no matter how Much this  "Handle with care"  stickers we tend to paste it onto the box, these courier company ppl do all the opposite things..

n yes, will post the pics of that Chhota-packet-badaa-dhamaaka  a.k.a my GTX580...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 9, 2011)

neways ... I won`t be buying th card for another month or 2... maybe in mid june ... Yaar semester aa rahe hai bey .. have 2 study a little ...

Also what to do in case of RMA ?? Do u have 2 send the cards back to them (I mean Delhi or Chennai ) ???  This wuld be a long RMA process then  ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 9, 2011)

^^

Well for RMA, yes u hv to contact the person/company/shop from where u bought the components from and they send the components to the concerned company.. 

Most of the h'ware components are replaced/repaired here in Mumbai itself, say MSi, Gigabyte motherboards, MSi Graphics card etc...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Does Msi have service center in Mumbai ... 
I red somewhere it is at Kamani ... 
Is it true ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 9, 2011)

^^

its NOT kamani, its Kalina (Santacruz East, ahead of Mumbai University and before AUDI service center) ...  and yes its true.. relax..


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

guys I need help again. After depositing the money in primeabgb account do I call them or do they automatically detect payment. Do I need to include some kind of transaction no. in the "please leave a note to us" place?


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

just mail them or call them.  i have ordered 4 products so far and they are very professional. mail them transaction number or screenshot if you have taken.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

okay and how much time do they take processing payment?


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

its quick. If you  have made payment on Monday. they will process itself on Monday and by EOD , your parcel will be with courier service person.

also depends on your location. I am in Dombivi and it takes them just 2 days


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys i have just ordered a RAZER deathadder and razer goliathus standard fragged speed edition mat...i have already made the payment through credit card.As it is my first purchase from primeABGB, i just wanted to know how much time does it take to ship and what is the processing time(should not be much since payment is done)..please provide some info on this.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 12, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> Guys i have just ordered a RAZER deathadder and razer goliathus standard fragged speed edition mat...i have already made the payment through credit card.As it is my first purchase from primeABGB, i just wanted to know how much time does it take to ship and what is the processing time(should not be much since payment is done)..please provide some info on this.



After payment did you notify them or did they see the payment on their own?


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 12, 2011)

I called 'em up and told them that i have ordered so n so and made the payment for the same.


----------



## noob (Apr 12, 2011)

if payments made via CC, you should have got the automated mail mentioning transaction number. Just FWD that mail to them and call.

I have ordered my entire new rig from them via online web store. Expecting delivery in 2 days. They have already shipped the material. also informed me via Email.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 12, 2011)

^^I'll be paying via check into their HDFC account. So do I place order, then call them and then pay? Or pay the call and tell that I've paid?


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 13, 2011)

I think it would be better if you call them first, verify with them their account info, double-check and then make the payments/deposits to the so verified accounts...as far as CC payment goes, i got my automated mail confirming the order and prime dispatched it within 2 hours of processing(which is cool)...CC payments are always fast as the payment is via secured gateway which is debited very quickly to them.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> ^^I'll be paying via check into their HDFC account. So do I place order, then call them and then pay? Or pay the call and tell that I've paid?



1. call them & ask if product is in stock.
2. they say yes, do payment & notify them through mail/phone.
3. they send your items. wait for item to reach you.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ And where within this algorithm would the ordering part go?


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 13, 2011)

LOl...hehhe..well its obvious you will secondly place an order man!!!

I would rather be happier if these big E-tailers start CASH-ON-DELIVERY option


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> even i feel like slapping those courier guys wen i see my +28-30K hardware being thrown like a pack of newspaper.. chamm-maaat dene ka mann karta hain... ch@m@yl@.. lol... oops



 once i ordered microwave oven & these courier wala deilvered it after 2weeks. 

& also once I had to go myself to their office to get my parcel


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 13, 2011)

I would have been happier if they had waived off the credit card charge.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I would have been happier if they had waived off the credit card charge.



yeah man..thats cauz they use HDFC gateway. ICICI gateway is much better,.


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 13, 2011)

But either ways you have to pay the basic charge for gateway payment(hyped as processing charge)


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there any charge for payment by cheque?


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 14, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> I would rather be happier if these big E-tailers start CASH-ON-DELIVERY option



Yes.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 14, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> But either ways you have to pay the basic charge for gateway payment(hyped as processing charge)



I guess processing charge is for Credit card/ cash payment. What about cheque or Demand draft? If the cheque is drawn on a different bank, do they still charge me cheque processing fees?

Guys just paid PrimeABGB via Credit Card. Now do I need to call them up or do they get notified automatically?


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys hello, and very sadly i'm here to tell you that my first purchase with primeABGB was bad....i ordered a RAZER DEATHADDER MOUSE and they sent me a DEATHADDER LEFT HAND EDITION MOUSEcry::C_insane:....now i had to pay for that courier which i sent from my side....its just insane how a big dealer like prime did a ridiculous fat mistake!!!


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 15, 2011)

Bad experience but you have to account for some human error. I ordered Sunbeam Tuniq TX4 thermal paste. Hope they don't send me TX3.

They sent the shipment via Aramex courier. Any feedback on that company?


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 15, 2011)

Atleast aramex is still much better(DTDC/FIRST FLIGHT/BLUE DART are the toppers tho) than that crappy TRACKON COURIER through which my shipment was done...i'm getting lol'd by the fact>> what size your shipment would be..lol..20 gms?? yeah thermal pastes are all same..lil quality variation but i have had both tx3 and tx4..they are almost same.


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 15, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I guess processing charge is for Credit card/ cash payment. What about cheque or Demand draft? If the cheque is drawn on a different bank, do they still charge me cheque processing fees?
> 
> Guys just paid PrimeABGB via Credit Card. Now do I need to call them up or do they get notified automatically?



if you paid via CC then they will process your order directly, no need to call them.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 15, 2011)

The courier company picked up the shipment at 10 pm last night and at 12am it reached their place. Now the site tracking system shows Shipment Record created at 3:55 am. then no more updates. when can i expect delivery to kolkata? It also say overnight documents. what does that mean. How are they gonna ship it?



xynidexxx said:


> Atleast aramex is still much better(DTDC/FIRST FLIGHT/BLUE DART are the toppers tho) than that crappy TRACKON COURIER through which my shipment was done...i'm getting lol'd by the fact>> what size your shipment would be..lol..20 gms?? yeah thermal pastes are all same..lil quality variation but i have had both tx3 and tx4..they are almost same.



Get ready to go from lol to rofl then. My shipment is 3.5 grams+weight of packaging.


----------



## papa (Apr 15, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, i bought my entire system (See my config) from theitwares.com and it was delivered to my home by DTDC courier within 1-2days, as the payment was made by depositing case into the company's account,
> 
> ...



Yup.The It Depot and the SMCInternational are extremely good.Fast and reliable as far as my experience goes.


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG....3.5 gms???!!!!????..yeah dont worry it will take 1 more day for your thingy to ship.And the reason you see "overnight document" on the aramex tracking page is simply coz that small thing is not a parcel but a document category thing or prime may have shipped it in overnight document category.My razer replacement shows "overnight parcel" cuz its 100 gms(which actually is 456 gms)


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 16, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> OMG....3.5 gms???!!!!????..yeah dont worry it will take 1 more day for your thingy to ship.And the reason you see "overnight document" on the aramex tracking page is simply coz that small thing is not a parcel but a document category thing or prime may have shipped it in overnight document category.My razer replacement shows "overnight parcel" cuz its 100 gms(which actually is 456 gms)



Yeah thanks dude. I am getting kinda worried since the reviews about Aramex on various sites are far from good.


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 16, 2011)

No need to worry man..they shipped my deathadder through aramex on the 15th of night 10pm and i got it today at 2:30 noon...have not experienced this fast shipment from anyone...but my place is just 250kms from mumbai and kolkata is far..but you will surely get it on monday(if not today) as sunday being a work-off

PS:aramex is really good(have had two shipments till date with no probs)


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 16, 2011)

On their site they've written "shipment out for delivery".

Just received the thing.

Guys , the TX 4 just reduced my CPu temps by 20 degrees. WTF?????????????????


----------



## xynidexxx (Apr 17, 2011)

Ya, tx4 is really good if u are an overclocker..i had used many thermal pastes but arctic silver 5 and thermaltake TG-1 are the best..also noctua NT is good.My arctic silver reduced my 965's temp to 34 and 38 at idle and stress.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

I've used Thermal fusion 400, it reduced my procy temp by 24'C

This should help u is choosing a TIM...


----------



## lotus (Sep 21, 2011)

my order is worth 16k.from prime abgb.
and the courier company is trackon. but i have seen from the internet that this company is very bad.now i am worried about my order.
many of the orders from trackon have been lost or mispalced.
please tell me am i right?


----------



## lotus (Sep 21, 2011)

i want to know if the package gets lost by the courier company. then will prime abgb replaced the order.
please tell me urgently


----------

